# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  iBeat, heart monitoring smartwatch, iBeat, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - iBeat

"iBeat: The Smartwatch That Can Save Your Life" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

iBeat is a heart monitoring smartwatch that can save your life

Published on Sep 19, 2016




> The iBeat Life Monitor is a breakthrough smartwatch that perpetually monitors and analyzes users’ 24-7 heart activity. In the case of a life-threatening emergency, iBeat will instantly alert the user, their loved ones, and emergency responders in real-time, helping ensure immediate care delivery and potentially saving the user’s life.

----------


## Airicist

iBeat prototype

Published on Sep 29, 2016




> iBeat's Head of Product, Brian Boarini, shares how the iBeat Life Monitor works. This version of the iBeat Life Monitor is simply a prototype, and will be refined in the coming months.

----------


## Airicist

iBeat Indiegogo campaign video

Uploaded on Sep 30, 2016




> Ryan Howard, Founder and CEO of iBeat, shares more about the iBeat Life Monitor - the heart monitoring smartwatch that can save your life.

----------

